# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Windows не удаётся получить доступ к указанному устройству,пути или файлу

## Lehus

Windows не удаётся получить доступ к указанному устройству,пути или файлу,возможно у вас нет нужных разрешений для доступа к этому объекту.

Вот с такой ошибкой сталкнулся недавно,но казалось-бы - есть куча способов её решение,но во-первых - эта ошибка на даже только-что установленной ОСи,а во-вторых - я уже,мне кажется всё перепробовал - ковырялся в политиках - и в глобальных и в локальных и в реестре,то удалял некоторые ключи,то менял значения других и ничего из этого не помогло - бьюсь с проблемой уже несколько дней,а всё,что находится в поиске - это одни и те же способы,отличия лишь в том,что где-то их больше,где-то меньше...и ни один из них меня никак не сдвинул с мёртвой точки.
Ах да проблема,именно когда с флешки пытаешся что-то делать - установить,например что-то с неё,с жестом такой проблемы вроде нету (как я уже говорил - политики на запись и чтение с флешки уже смотрел)

----------

